# "Founding father " Kings Lynn doodles



## Fangman (Jan 14, 2012)

Just a few from my morning in Kings Lynn.  These can be printed at a standard setting on an ink-jet or laser printer on any media.   I usually use paper from artists pads or prepared for acrylic to give the "painted" look.   Popped into a cheap frame it means that it costs about the same as a "raffle" bottle of wine to produce.


----------

